#   ( ) >  TRX  UA3RR

## ex RL7/ A-Ata

TRX  UA3RR , 1973/10-11.    / .  CQHAM/.      / 63/  613/ 623/.    ..   ,       .  20 ,     .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

vik1949 .  , UW3DI,.   1982.    ,rx 4+, 311.    . .   ,  .    ..  .  - 61  .  . 20   .  . 10     -       .        .    ,   -   .         .     .   .- .    .  ..

----------


## vic_212

?

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> ?


      .    .          .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

vic212. ,     .       ""  CQ HAM.   " "     VOX,    . "    "   ,    UA3RR  .    -     613  . 623  UW3DI,   63 -    TRX .  UA3RR (    ,     1 .)  ,    .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

( , )   - .. .   ,      ,   .    ,    -   .

----------


## ra9sn

!!!!         1975 .    UW3DI.    . 100 .   4  1  5.555 ,     .    .   6    ,   3-34 , -7-26   -7.   ,   ,      ,    .      -.     .    ,  . UW3DI  .   -73  3.5- 7.0   .          UA3RR, UW3DI, -73.     ,UP2NV       .
   .   73!

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> " ". .   ..  1


       !!!!    ,    .///  048         .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

.        ,     .            .-   .   ,   .    .9/10+15.

----------

30    . ,  .      .  .  .  .         .
73!

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> ,   RX-TX, 1  ,  2, ,   ..


   ?

----------


## Old man

> 4-


.     ...  .  -  .  4,  6 .    8   :Super:   :Crazy:  .
 .  -   .  1-27.
  - . ,      .   -  .   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Vik1949*
        (1  5.555 ),   , -,    ,             .          1312.5  (   -105,   -  0,7-0,8  ),     ,        .        10,    2  ,  ,    .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> :   13:14     :  
> 
> 
> 
> Vik1949 
>  ,    .    ,    .   ,    ,    .


   .   .     ,    .  .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

Ÿ .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> -69.


   . .. 613     ..-    ,  10, . /.  0  30  .. !!!!.   .4 62.     , .4   29,31,180 . .. 5 .        . !   .

----------


## Nicko

*Vik1949*
**
  ,    .   5,29,31    ,  ..    ,     .       ,   13, 3  4-1,      .      .          .        .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

.   .          ,..       ,      .       "   ..."

----------


## Nicko

,        -250,  ,    .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> Vik1949 
> .         ? 
>  :   613 ? 
>     ,    ,   350,      , .. L8-L12,            613.   350                .    ?


613 , .   . .  ,  .    3.    , 350.

----------


## Serg007

> Nicko
> 
>    -69.    
> 
> 
>    . .. 613     ..-    ,  10, . /.  0  30  .. !!!!.   .4 62.     , .4   29,31,180 . .. 5 .        . !   .


 . 
   ,          . ...  .     ,       ,    ,    , .   ,              8O       :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Vik1949 -  ,     ,     (    :Very Happy:   -  )        " "  ,  10     ?        :wink: -           :Exclamation:   ,        -   ( )        . 
,    ...

----------


## Serg007

> Serg007
> 
> ,
> 
> 
>    .....    ?    UW3DI       613   ......      ,    .  ?


   .  ,    ,     -69   (     ) ,       28    14   120 -     :Exclamation:      "   "

----------

UR5VFT

----------

,   .   ,   ,   -69.       .     ,   ,     , .    .   . ,       .
   ,   .

----------


## Stout

To Vik1949

Vik1949 ():

"   " ".
   24   ."


 ...

----------


## Old man

,   " "   .
,  , .

----------


## UNREAL

> 65.


 ?

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

*Vik1949*
     ,   8814   8864 ,      ,    -  ,      ,   , ,       ,   CW,      ,        .     ,   ""       .      8816  ,   8818  .      RZ4HK   YES-98.   2.4 ,   -  1.6,       70 ,   100 .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> , L8-L12   L13-L17,    ,    613


, .   ?

----------


## Nicko

> , .   ?


       ,    ,   .   ,   ,   .   .   :       -.



> 24 -  .   80-  .  2     . ..      .


    87-,  ,            .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> -      40-


  .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> ://www.box73.de/catalog/index.php 
> 
> ---> Bauelemente 
> ---> Quarzfilter


.      ?     5068*5070. 9000   ,   ....   ?

----------


## Nicko

*Vik1949*
    (-69).    1- ,   9,2  9,6?           ,      .   ?

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> (-69).    1- ,   9,2  9,6?


 .   9000( 5000).            ,   ""(33 ).  ...  .     ,..      .  .   ,   . 62  4....6   .




> ,


,!,     .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> ,   -   ?


   .80  20  1 .  .63  .Nicko,  ,     .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

,    " "         .  :Smile:

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

!     .        1 .?,     ?

  . 2 ( )   ,     ,  .   ,   ,   4,     .  ,   SSB, 4 .(  / )  /(    ),  5,555...... ,  ,   2,5.../. 1,6 .    UA3RR.

 ?.... .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

10 , ?       .  ""   " " :Smile: ...  .    20db   .  ""      ., 4  ( !)  ,       SSB. ..   ,   "".

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*VOVA080808*,  ,   ...    :::: .   ?...  , .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

,  ...  ,     .     6033  6088 . . 6000.

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ,  ...  ,     .     6033  6088 . . 6000.


  ,      ,     ,      ,       30-50   .  ,   ,           ,      ,      ( ?),     ,     .    .

      -     ?      (Conrad Electronic)?     ,    .

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

,  .      .     ,    ,   .   . 

 6      18

----------


## Vladimir-dl7pga

> ...    ? .


 -  ,    ,      .      ,            .    ""  6        6088,   6033  .      ?          ?    ,      ?     8, 10, 12  16 ,      ?

*:*       18 - 3   9830,4   6   9832,0,      1.6 ,     4-  -      2.5   ,     9830,4       ,      9832,0  -     .        .       ,  . *?*

----------


## U T

,            UP2NV ,    .        .     ...

----------


## VOVA080808

> ,            UP2NV ,    .        .     ...


 ,,         .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

3,5 ...     .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

> RL7


    ....  .      ,       .    1-38...    ,  -    " ",   100.

----------


## UR5VFT

..

----------


## UR5VFT

*DL7PGA           .  ?
*

----------


## konstantin us5itp

,     ;
http://fa-nwt.akadns.de/blogs/blog4.php

----------

RA9CLV

----------


## UR3INQ

UA3RR-         - .          612  8   ,  - 645, - 69.  ,   ,   .     .   . ,  -      .    :"        612,              ?

----------


## UR5VFT

*UR3INQ       .        .?   ?
*

----------


## ra3qdp

:

----------

ex RL7/ A-Ata, U T

----------


## R2RBN

> ...


  ,    . 76  ,       .

----------


## Jose

> 76


 ,    . -76  "Atlas-180"  "Atlas-215".      ?

----------


## R2RBN

> ,


     ,    .

----------


## ex RL7/ A-Ata

*RA4FIX*,       ?...  R5R5`  , R5       , 2`   ,   .

----------


## RA4FIX

,  :Embarassed:       ,   :Smile:    ...

----------


## RA4FIX

off:        R/T    48.        . ,   .       ,       .     ""   .   , ,       :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## EU3CZ

74    UA3RR c .   3  +1  ..  88    10     80-40  20 ,     (   -  40  )      ,   . .
   ""     -   ""  ,    , .    https://zen.yandex.com/media/id/5e62...9eda6dc0c464ef .
      ,    .

----------


## UR5VFT

> 


 -   2  6  610 ,         3  .  6.     ,     5.5 -8,          4 ..

----------


## UR5VFT

-    ,       .     ,              ,  -  .     1-9  360 - 3.24 ,    -  - ,   ,          .,      .,       .

----------

UR4UBQ

----------


## UR4UBQ

,  2019  http://www.r3r.ru/index.php?option=c...id=23528#23530

----------

Relav

----------

Relav, UR4UBQ

----------


## 240

20 .
         10 .

----------


## 4L1G

UA3RR.
 :!:  :!:  :!:

----------


## EU3CZ

.10-1973   ,  ,  74 "  "    DI  ,        .

----------

UA9LKK, UR5ZQV

----------

